# Side by Side Fallout 3 Error



## Arkved (Sep 19, 2009)

I recently purchased Fallout 3 and whenever I try installing it, I get an error message that says the side by side configuration is incorrect. My system is above the minimum system requirements, but below the recommended, any advice?


----------



## Floop (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi and welcome to TSF,
Could you please try downloading Microsoft C++ redistributable 2005 from *here*
Thanks.


----------



## Arkved (Sep 19, 2009)

That didnt work any other suggestions.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Please post your full system specs. The error message can be related to your computer not meeting the game's recommended requirements or the settings being too high for your graphics card or RAM to handle.


----------



## Arkved (Sep 19, 2009)

My system has 2046 mb of RAM, an AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4200+ 2.20 GHz processor, and a Radeon X16 5D series video card. Need any other info?


----------

